# Fist Quivers Does It Yet Again!!!!



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Yes leathermaster Jim Murnak has done it again...I have know this man since the beginning of FIST Quivers when we started working together and he STILL amazes me with what he is capable of...Jim is now doing hand leather carving and it makes for the most beautiful quivers I have EVER seen...He also is doing Pool Cue Cases...Below is one of our Pro Staff Shooters Quivers he just finished..Dietmar Trillus (Foghorn to the forum people)..Have a look and I am sure you will agree these are the most beautiful quivers made...EXCELLENT JOB JIM AND FIST QUIVERS....Pro1:thumbs_up :thumbs_up
http://www.fist-inc.com/


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

another...


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

and the belt..WITH NAME...Pro1


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

I really want one of those.

Thanks for posting the pics Pat. After you sent them to me last night I became very impatant to get this quiver. It's reall nice to have something personalized it makes it really special. Jim did a really beautiful job on it!

I have been using a FIST Quiver for about a year now and love it. It is extremely well made and if figure I will be able to hand one of these quivers down to my kids when I'm to old to shoot. That's going to be in allot of years from now. It's amazing how durable real leather is and how durable and versitile these quivers are. They are made very solid with some great features like an adjustable cant so you can change the angle of the quiver as well as removable pockets to make it easy to pack it away in your bowcase when you travel. Nothing says it like real leather.

Thank you Jim Murnack and Pro 1 for a beautiful product. It would be nice to see more people using your product. I know they would not regret it. 



Dietmar Trillus


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

I have the same quiver shown here only it is all black. I to agree with the craftmanship and am really happy with mine , I don't hesitate to recommend to others.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jim has outdone himself this time! NOW I know I can't wait to see mine, along with its matching belt....>I got the "Western" engraving on a Mahogany colored quiver.
Hopefully, I'll have it before Vegas, but if not, I still have a FIST quiver to use for the vegas shoot....but should I use my Pro1 Rover or my "normal" mahogany 3-tuber...THAT is the question, hahaha.

field14


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

*Fist Quivers #1*

You have all seen the pictures above of my new quiver. Well it just came in the door and it looks even better in person. It's so nice I think I'm going to wear it to bed tonight. Now that's just wrong and I know it but the thought did occure to me for a second. OK I'll just insert my other foot now.

What I'm trying to say is that it's reall nice and i'll have it in Vegas and Lancaster this weekend. You don't have to shoot good to look good!

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Dietmar,
Nice quiver! I can`t wait to get my new one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

deadx said:


> Dietmar,
> Nice quiver! I can`t wait to get my new one. :thumbs_up


Thankyou. I was wondering if I will shoot any better with this new quiver. I sure hope so.

Dietmar


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jim just sent me pictures of my completed quiver, and I have attached one of them that shows the quiver and matching belt. I should have it next week, and will certainly use it proudly at Vegas and beyond for many years to come. What a fine piece of artwork!

FIST has done it again!

field14


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

:whoo: :jaw: :grin: NOW THOSE ARE SOME NICE QUIVERS...WOW!!!!!!.. MINE IS COMING SOON AND I CAN'T WAIT....Pro1


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Wow, that engraving really looks sharp. Just wish Jim didn't make those quivers quite so good, the original FIST I got several years ago is still looking good and going strong so no way my better 1/2 is going to let me spring for a new one. Heck, she thinks her '88 Astro is still in fine shooting condition so my chances of a new quiver when the "old one ain't broke" is mightly slim. Maybe if I'm really good I can put one on my b-day wish list !

As always, Jim's workmanship looks fantastic.

>>----->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CHPro,
You wife has some solid, sound reasoning....her 1988 Astro IS a fine shooting bow....they seemed to always go where you pointed them with the ASTRO bows.

Now, wouldn't it be great if Merlin, or someone else replicated the old ASTRO grip exactly and incorporated that into their riser or handle selection????


SWEEEEEETTTTTT!


C'mon CHPro....spring for a new quiver....use the engraved one for the dry days and indoor shooting, and use the other one on a "rainy day". hahahahaha

field14


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I got to get me one of them.... they look great... :thumbs_up


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I never had an Astro but did have a Groves aluminum handle recurve that had the original version of that identical grip in 1971. It is probably the best grip on a bow that I have ever placed my hand on. The angle was right also, not this ultra low forearm tension inducing angle that everybody builds today.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Exactly my sentiments Jim. Check out Loesch's custom high wrist grip for the PSE's some time, may see a slight resemblence to the Astro grip !

Tom, 2 quivers? I'm lucky to get away with 2 releases (shhhhhhh )! At least those are small enough to fit inside my quiver and out of sight, lol! Unfortunately my quiver has been seen a few too many times and I think she'd notice one that was all engraved. Unless maybe I said I was bored one night in the basement and did some playing with my dremmel tool......hmmmmm, that one is almost sellable, would just have to keep the old one out of sight for awhile, lol, !

>>----->


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Now Showing*

Steve (deadx) Boylans quiver...WOW  :wink: :wink: Bet you can't wait to get it can you Steve ...Pro1


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I vunder if'n they can carve this nice in plastic? Naw, just funnin' - -- I couldn't resist.

Man, Pro1 WHERE is a pic of YOUR quiver....I dun thinks y'uns all is holdin' out on us to "lower the boom" or to "raise the bar" in how gorgeous a LEATHER quiver can become!:wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue: 

field14


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't wait until I get mine. I ordered one at the end of Dec.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Those quivers are awesome! My friend mark has one and I have been looking but have not made my mind up yet. The pro-staff quivers would be nice! :usa2:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I got my new FIST engraved quiver and matching belt today. The pictures posted just don't do it justice....It is even BETTER for real than those pictures show!

People are going to be salivating when I wear it on the shooting line.....awesome is an understatement.

field14


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Great! I can finally post a reply...Pat I`m gonna kill you . You saw my quiver before I did!!! Thanks buddy for the help and don`t mind me if I prance a little when I am wearing it.......OK OK I won`t prance .....that would be way too gay DEADX is in gold.... isn`t it?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

Gold it is Steve...See you at Vegas...Pro1


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Rumor has it that Pro1 is "Holding OUT" on all of us by not yet submitting pictures of HIS new FIST quiver!

He's a sly little devil...always saves the best for last...dad nab him anyways.

field14


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool! Got my FIST quiver last nite!!!! The belt is 4 inches too short( probably my fault, told Jim the wrong size or something) but what a piece of work!!!! You can see me wearing it at Vegas!!!!:tongue: :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Word has it that there are at least two others "out there" that are even prettier than Mine and DeadX's....

PRO1 is STILL holding out on his pics. I've seen pics of the quvier body...but not the entire thing...at least not yet...and it is really something to behold! 

I also hear tell of yet another one out there that has some "special characteristics" that will leave people awe struck.

Jim Murnak has simply out done himself on these specially engraved and hand-tooled LEATHER quivers. Y'uns all coming to Vegas can get an eye full by roaming down the shooting lines.....there will be several of the new ones there.

field14


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Ok Ok*

THE TIME IS NOW...FOR THE UNVAILING OF THE NICEST QUIVER "EVER" BUILT IN THE USA...so here it is...I will let IT speak for itself...Pro1


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

a bit overdone on the Pro 1 but the eagle is awesome LOL.....really nice quiver .....are you sure you deserve that one Pat ? See you in Vegas and I want to see that eagle do some screaming on some baby X`s.:hail:


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Ha*

Don't matter Steve No one will notice the Pro1 on it anyway...:lie: :RockOn: :flock: ...As far as the Xs well let's just say I have another surprise for that....:zip: ..See you at Vegas...Pro1


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

those are some sweet looking quivers guys. thanks for the link , im in the market to get a new quiver.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here goes....go to the link below to see pics 4 of the new carved quivers, lined up side by side...there is even a Pro1 Rover style quiver among them!

Then, you can "read up" on the information and what goes into each quiver, how it is done, and then get ideas on carving styles, costs, etc.

You will still have to contact Jim Murnak for final pricing and details...but oh, boy are the pics awesome...and the explanations are indeed educating and enticing!

http://www.fist-inc.com/carvingmenu.htm

field14


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I have seen D's quiver in person and WOW it is awesome. As far as the statement that D will be handing it down to his sons when he is too old to shoot. I figure that his kids will be getting that quiver very soon as he is getting old quickly :wink: :wink: 

Good shooting in the US this weekend and next....Do us proud.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

If you AT'ers are in Vegas this week...look us FIST quiver shooters up!

I think that all four of us (Dietmar, Tom, Steve, and Pat) that have the NEW engraved FIST quivers will be there this weekend...so you can SEE the quivers and even touch them....but PLEASE don't salivate all over them or try to STEAL THEM from our person!:tongue: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Afterall, seeing is believing, right? :wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue: 

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Tom..................

Pat was not kidding when he said his was a beauty! Really nice workmanship on them quivers!

All four of you guys..............shoot well in Vegas! :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## 12ringjunkie (Sep 23, 2003)

*Heartbroken*

I bought my Fist Pro-1 quiver about two years ago and absolutly loved it. I got to use it for about two weeks after I had waited more than a month and half for it. It was stolen from me at Performance Archery in S.D. while I was helping a customer. I left it on the range with arrows in it, and someone just walked out with it. Anyway, if anyone has a Pro-1 three tube, four tube, or feild style with pocket they would like to sell. I would be very interested. I would just order another and probably will if I have no luck here, but I thought I would check anyway. My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone can help me out.

Thanks Russell Freeman,


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*..*

ttt:wink:


----------

